# Router table guide bushing use



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I was trying to find examples of how others are using guide bushings in their router tables, but came up dry. Anybody have examples they can post (or, re-post)?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph 

Here's just some of them , but you can see many,many in my uploads and the The Woodworking Channel Video Library 
under the RWS videos
Not to say how easy it is to put dovetails in place with the guide in the router table and a good dovetail jig like the Katie dovetail jig, I know you like the PC jig but the Katie jig will blow your mind how easy and quick it can be done  with almost no setup..
The Katie jig comes with the router bits with the bearings on them but they are no needed with the guide in place in the router table..makes for a quick setup,you can make a box/drawer in 5 mins.or less and all the parts fit dead on every time ,try that with the PC dovetail jig.. 


=======


========



Ralph Barker said:


> I was trying to find examples of how others are using guide bushings in their router tables, but came up dry. Anybody have examples they can post (or, re-post)?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bj - been looking at this thing. Two qiestions. Is that the larger, 1-1/2" bushing? and Is the angle adjustable as it comes?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

It's a 3/4" brass guide ( PC type 1 3/16" ) I used the PC base off one of my routers to make the drop in plate for the router table..

" angle adjustable " No, it's pre set at 45 deg. from OP but it's not a big deal to use a wedge under the stock to get a diff.angle, but almost all the time you are using a 90 at the corners, the norm...

But the pusher backer bar can swing from 0 to 45 deg. with a snap ball set at 30 deg. and at 45 deg..plus you can get a replacement dovetail slide in for the pusher bar from OP if you wipe out that part.. 

As you know I don't buy many jigs but this one can do so many jobs I had to have it..
Note they don't say anything about the dovetails keys in the video it's just something I came up with but the jig is so great you do many things with it.
By using a long 7 deg. 7/16" dovetail bit..

http://op.woodgrainonline.com/mitre/indexus.html
=======




jschaben said:


> Bj - been looking at this thing. Two qiestions. Is that the larger, 1-1/2" bushing? and Is the angle adjustable as it comes?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> It's a 3/4" brass guide ( PC type 1 3/16" ) I used the PC base off one of my routers to make the drop in plate for the router table..
> 
> ...


Good deal - Thanks for the info. It looked like a fun jig but was wondering about bushing size coming from Oak Park. Definitely on my list. I figure most work will be done at 45* but I ran across a little footstool plan the other day that called for large dovetails at a 15* angle. 15* wouldn't actually be that critical as long as the top and ends that were getting the dovetails were all angled the same. I think the plan actually intended the dovetails to be cut with a bandsaw anyway.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Bob R. used it to make his table ( little footstool) and I thing is was at 15 deg. to the leg if I recall...but he made so many LOL...hard to recall them all..

But I know you can get 18 deg.dovetail bit not to sure about 15 deg.it's just a short stubby dovetail.

===========



jschaben said:


> Good deal - Thanks for the info. It looked like a fun jig but was wondering about bushing size coming from Oak Park. Definitely on my list. I figure most work will be done at 45* but I ran across a little footstool plan the other day that called for large dovetails at a 15* angle. 15* wouldn't actually be that critical as long as the top and ends that were getting the dovetails were all angled the same. I think the plan actually intended the dovetails to be cut with a bandsaw anyway.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Bob R. used it to make his table ( little footstool) and I thing is was at 15 deg. to the leg if I recall...but he made so many LOL...hard to recall them all..
> 
> ...


I wasn't referring to the bit angle, the ends are canted out 14* so the dovetails would need to be put in with the stock at a 14* angle... At least I think that's the way it would need to be.:wacko:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Ralph,
Here is another jig using a bushing on the table...

Click Here


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John


Got you , this is one of the times the jig below would come very handy, just cut the stock at the right angle, pin nail it in place and put the dovetail keys in place very easy and very strong .. 
Then just flip it around switch out the bit to a 1/2" to 5/8" bit and put the slots in place all with one jig.


========


jschaben said:


> I wasn't referring to the bit angle, the ends are canted out 14* so the dovetails would need to be put in with the stock at a 14* angle... At least I think that's the way it would need to be.:wacko:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> 
> Got you , this is one of the times the jig below would come very handy, just cut the stock at the right angle, pin nail it in place and put the dovetail keys in place very easy and very strong ..
> ...


Clevvveeerr... Doin it that way would save a bunch of Excedrin


----------

